# Picking up puppy at 7 weeks or wait until 8?



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello! So, our puppy was born January 5th, and I spoke with the breeder a couple days ago. He mentioned that they would be ready to go on February 25th-when they're 7 weeks and 2 days old. He also has another litter born just a week or 2 after so if we prefer he can hold onto our puppy an extra week and we can meet up with him then when he's driving the second litter down to a meetup location that is closer to the larger cities in my state, where most people will pick up their puppies. My question is, is if all of the other puppies from our pup's litter are gone at 7 weeks, is it still better to leave our puppy with them until 8 weeks? They are terrific breeders, but I feel they'll also be very busy and so I'm wondering if I should take our pup at 7 weeks instead of leaving him there with no siblings...what would you do? Thank you


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't see a issue. A few days isn't going to make a difference. Chloe was to come home at 8 weeks which was a Thursday. My dad asked if we could pick her up a few days earlier on a Sat because it was Valentine's Day and wanted to suprise my mom. She thought we were waiting until Thursday.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

That's so sweet, what a great Vday surprise, Cpc! And it's good to hear it shouldn't make much of a difference. I have read a lot that talks about how much puppies learn from each other and mom between 6-8 weeks so I was worried that we might be hindering him just a bit taking him before that 8 week mark-thanks for the reply!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Some states(Fl is one) requires a puppy receive a health certificate no earlier than 8-weeks. With that said I'd assume 5 days won't make much of a difference.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

In some states, it's illegal for someone to sell a puppy before 8 weeks. Just a thought.

ETA: Washington is not one of those states, but if you're getting a puppy from another state, I'd look up the laws for that state first.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

I would wait to 8 weeks. We did even though other pups were picked up. They still learn from mom.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

To my surprise my breeder wanted us to pick up our girl at 7 weeks. Then she had a scheduling conflict and asked us to pick her up a few days earlier so she was not quite 7 weeks when we picked her up.

She has just turned 11 months and honestly can't see that this caused any problems. We had the usual 3 wks of land shark like everyone else but she has been a wonderful pup without any behavior issues at all. She has really been fun and easy to be with.

There was someone on this forum that the breeder sent home a pup that was about 4 weeks. She had some feeding issues because pup was still getting her teeth but seems to have done just fine. This was too early! But think you will be fine at 7 weeks.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Anne Y. said:


> Hello! So, our puppy was born January 5th, and I spoke with the breeder a couple days ago. He mentioned that they would be ready to go on February 25th-when they're 7 weeks and 2 days old. He also has another litter born just a week or 2 after so if we prefer he can hold onto our puppy an extra week and we can meet up with him then when he's driving the second litter down to a meetup location that is closer to the larger cities in my state, where most people will pick up their puppies. My question is, is if all of the other puppies from our pup's litter are gone at 7 weeks, is it still better to leave our puppy with them until 8 weeks? They are terrific breeders, but I feel they'll also be very busy and so I'm wondering if I should take our pup at 7 weeks instead of leaving him there with no siblings...what would you do? Thank you


Our puppy shares the same birthday!! but mine was born in 2016


----------

